# Klasse in jar-file starten



## reibi (9. Mrz 2010)

Hi

hab ne Klasse namens "Main" in nem package namens "pack". In der Klasse gibts ne main-Methode. Das ganze ist in "majarfile.jar" gepackt. Wie starte ich das ganze auf Console?


----------



## The_S (9. Mrz 2010)

Die Main-Klasse im Manifest eintragen und "java(w) -jar DeinJar.jar" aufrufen.


----------



## reibi (9. Mrz 2010)

Es gibt kein Manifest und es gibt im jar mehrere Klassen die man starten könnte.


----------



## musiKk (9. Mrz 2010)

[c]java -cp jarfile.jar pkg.MainClass[/c]


----------



## reibi (9. Mrz 2010)

Hi ...also klappt prima so ...ABER: wie krieg ich den Klassenpfad zu anderen jars noch hin?


----------



## mvitz (9. Mrz 2010)

Windows:

```
java -cp jarfile.jar;otherjarfile.jar;... pkg.MainClass
```
Unix:

```
java -cp jarfile.jar:otherjarfile.jar:... pkg.MainClass
```

(Glaube zumindest, dass unter Windows ; und unter Unix : sein muss)


----------



## reibi (9. Mrz 2010)

Klappt prima ;-) Danke


----------

